# 'Susan G. Komen' pens.....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whupped out a few sticks for Aggiechick/Jennifer, up in San Antonio for the 'Susan G Komen Breast Cancer Benefit' deal they got coming up next month....for auction purposes. Also unloading a couple more of the 'pig tails' on her...customized with the little pink ribbons....'cute', huh ???

The colored pens were made with inlace acrylic...the wooden ones were from some Bethlehem Olive Wood I got from some dealer in Israel...cool

Hope they bring a few bucks to the 'Cause'....:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

well done Sir


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. I like the wood ones and the pig tail turners look nice with the ribbon on them. Great job.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They look great to me Jim. Keep up the practice and you will one day make it to a "master" pen turner.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> They look great to me Jim. Keep up the practice and you will one day make it to a "master" pen turner.


LOL..OK..I'll acknowledge that you are 'The Master', Bobby... (truth be known..I stole everything I know from YOU...)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..OK..I'll acknowledge that you are 'The Master', Bobby... (truth be known..I stole everything I know from YOU...)


I believe you have passed me on pens. You are doing great.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work for a great cause.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Excelent work Jim, and for a wonderful cause. They look great.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great work Jim!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful ! Good work !llb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Work Tortuga!!! Great looking steak handlers Mate!! The Pens are one of a kind and i really like the OW!!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work Jim. :cheers:




FishBone


----------

